# Kodek do chromium

## DivinaProportio

Witam  :Smile: 

Potrzebuję zainstalować kodek chromium-codecs-ffmpeg-nonfree' package do mojego chromium. Jestem początkującym użytkownikiem i dopiero uczę się wszystkiego. Już udało mi się zainstalować adobe reader i flasha teraz czas na chromium-codecs-ffmpeg-nonfree' package. W jaki sposób mogę to przyswoić mojemu systemowi??

Proszę o pomoc:)

----------

## Pryka

nie ma czegoś takiego w portage, poza tym po nazwię wnioskuję, że to jakaś paczka Ubuntowo/Debianowo/Archowa czyż nie?

Czego Ci brakuje w chromium.

ps. jeśli jesteś początkującym to na razie odpuściłbym sobie instalację rzeczy spoza portage.

----------

## matidz

moze chodzi Ci o:

```
media-video/ffmpeg
```

tam sa kodeki(i nie tylko) audio/video roznego rodzaju (tylko pamietaj o flagach USE)

----------

## DivinaProportio

 *matidz wrote:*   

> moze chodzi Ci o:
> 
> ```
> media-video/ffmpeg
> ```
> ...

 

Ten już zainstalowałam. A co do chromium to stworzyłam własne drzewo portage. Jakoś mi to wyszło ale napewno profesjonalne nie jest. A co do wcześniejszej odpowiedzi to od czegoś trzeba zaczynać :Smile:  bo siedzę godzinami z dokumentacją i kiedyś wreszcie będę śmigać.

Co do mojego problemu:

Na forum Google zadałąm pytanie dlaczego na chromium nie działa dodatek "Last fm free player" i ktoś odpisał mi, że w ubuntu trzeba było zainstalować właśnie ten kodek, więc pomyślałam, że może by zadziałało. Tu link do rozszerzenia:

https://chrome.google.com/extensions/detail/bbncpldmanoknoahidbgmkgobgmhnafh?hl=pl

I dziękuję za odpowiedzi  :Smile: 

----------

## matidz

dzieki za link do tego rozszerzenia  :Smile:  (bardzo fajne)

...u mnie dziala  :Very Happy: 

----------

## DivinaProportio

user matidz otrzymał order za pomoc oraz darmowe piwo do meczu  :Very Happy: 

----------

## matidz

heh  :Smile: 

dzieki  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Bialy

 *DivinaProportio wrote:*   

> user matidz otrzymał order za pomoc oraz darmowe piwo do meczu 

 Dodaj [SOLVED] do tytułu.

----------

